

Eight Principles of Uncivilisation  - nkurz
http://www.dark-mountain.net/about-2/principles

======
stretchwithme
seems pretty vague

~~~
nkurz
Perhaps. I posted it because I came across their blog today after reading a
George Monbiot editorial, and then started reading their Manifesto. This
seemed more accessible as a chunk than either of those two.

Perhaps I should have submitted their most recent blog post instead:
[http://www.dark-mountain.net/wordpress/2010/05/19/the-
need-f...](http://www.dark-mountain.net/wordpress/2010/05/19/the-need-for-
growth/)

Certainly less vague. I don't necessarily agree with their conclusions (and
neither does Monbiot), but it seemed like a well reasoned discussion.

~~~
stretchwithme
I have to disagree with a lot of statements in this second article. For
instance:

"Amongst other things, growth is needed in a capitalist economy to offset
labour productivity – in other words, to provide new jobs for people made
jobless by the economy’s relentless drive towards increasing labour
efficiency, which itself is stimulated by the need to grow in order to
outcompete others."

Productivity doesn't create joblessness. When people are able to spend less on
one thing, they can spend more on other things, things that people must work
to provide.

Efficiency doesn't create joblessness. It creates wealth. And the more
efficient things are, the less carbon dioxide is released into the atmosphere.

And less time it takes to produce the things we need to live, the more time we
spend considering the effects of our activities.

